# Portable Steam For All!!!!



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 6, 2017)

*This Project Is Now Combined Into EverythingPortable See The Below Link For Details*

For anyone interested i made a portable steam installer and launcher no admin required. downloads all needed files. and lets you use your saves on different computers.

https://github.com/MarioMasta64/SteamPortable/releases/latest

all thats needed is the launcher.bat everything else will set itself up ^-^ and for parts that i couldnt do automatically i leave you a note to tell you how to do needed action in cmd (only one step isnt hard)

feel free to leave suggestions here: https://gbatemp.net/threads/need-help-to-develop-a-better-experience.463811

other projects

EverythingPortable: https://gbatemp.net/threads/portableeverything-for-all.465297/
MinecraftPortable: https://gbatemp.net/threads/portableminecraft-for-all.460306/
OBSPortable: https://gbatemp.net/threads/portable-obs-for-all.463568/


----------



## Lucifer666 (Mar 6, 2017)

Holy shit, nice one OP.

Edit: What platform is this on? Windows?


----------



## hii915 (Mar 6, 2017)

No admin master race!


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 6, 2017)

Lucifer666 said:


> Holy shit, nice one OP.


thank you for the kind reply. feel free to test it and tell me how it feels. and any tweaks i could make

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hii915 said:


> No admin master race!


wew. my life is a no admin life. because i use library pc's

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lucifer666 said:


> Holy shit, nice one OP.
> 
> Edit: What platform is this on? Windows?


yes. its windows only since the only pc i have to work with is windows.


----------



## hii915 (Mar 7, 2017)

dude nice job, I plan on using this for a long time.  Keep it up!


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 7, 2017)

hii915 said:


> dude nice job, I plan on using this for a long time.  Keep it up!


thank you for the reply. if theirs any changes or suggestions / review you would like to submit feel free


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 13, 2017)

NEW UPDATE  ability to uninstall or reset steam  if you already use the program just run update from the menu and type yes


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Mar 13, 2017)

Installation worked fine, but I can't get Steam to launch. It downloaded an update and is now stuck on Extracting Package.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 13, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Installation worked fine, but I can't get Steam to launch. It downloaded an update and is now stuck on Extracting Package.


my program just redirects the input and extracts steam from the packager so this is likely a steam problem. but if you provide me a look into what you did i can look into it (for now update the program and choose uninstall then relaunch the program to install again)


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Mar 13, 2017)

I can make you a normal GUI for the insaller probably... so just tell me what you want.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 13, 2017)

btw for those who updated a few seconds ago i made a quick change so latest version now is 5 make sure to update again if you updated with the ping changes are: changed how uninstall works in case SteamSetup.exe is corrupt (extracting a corrupt program is bad)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ScarletDreamz said:


> I can make you a normal GUI for the insaller probably... so just tell me what you want.


pm me and i can talk to you and decide


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 13, 2017)

%CD%\bin\7-ZipPortable\App\7-Zip64\7z.exe e %CD%\extra\SteamSetup.exe Steam.exe -o%CD%\bin\Steam
you can thank https://gbatemp.net/members/scarletdreamz.361561/ for the help getting this working  as soon as i implement this you wont have to see annoying 7zip open in front of you 
expect the new changes is version 6


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Mar 13, 2017)

I got it to work! Worked perfectly, I'm just impatient.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 13, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> I got it to work! Worked perfectly, I'm just impatient.


good to know  btw in the next release you wont have to see that 7zip gui anymore (you will have to install 7zip tho) soon(tm) working on it now


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 13, 2017)

update: v6 7zip gui no longer has to be opened to extract steam.exe such a wonderful day


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 13, 2017)

Nice work, but you should consider placing the release in a Zip file. Anti-Virus software seems to delete them every time, but not when they're zipped. But, that's just what I do.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 13, 2017)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> Nice work, but you should consider placing the release in a Zip file. Anti-Virus software seems to delete them every time, but not when they're zipped. But, that's just what I do.


(and also put a password on the zip as it will check inside) and understood. i will work on this later.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

future releases of all programs will automatically fill in the directory to install to but will still make you go through setup (no more typing long paths yay  ) expect these changes in SteamPortable v7 and MinecraftPortable v22


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 13, 2017)

new update: no more need to type long paths in manually it automatically does it for you. if you already have the program just choose update. also downloads are in .zip form as an alternative on request of @Dr.Hacknik

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i would like as much feedback as possible (i use this program for myself all the time and same with my other projects) the key is convenience. feel free to leave suggestions and such as this program is made for everyone.


----------



## thekarter104 (Mar 14, 2017)

Is there one for Linux?


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 14, 2017)

thekarter104 said:


> Is there one for Linux?


no sorry (i wouldnt know how to make java portable and im pretty sure youd already have the password so i have no use to it) i write in .bat and .vbs i dont know much about *nix sorry


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 14, 2017)

next update: so i found out how to read text from a file into batch. which means opening my program doesnt have to be like playing fnaf and having notepad.exe steal your soul. expect it soon(tm)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



thekarter104 said:


> Is there one for Linux?


also i reread and realized you meant steam. and no.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 14, 2017)

update: no more notepad.exe creepypastas


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 20, 2017)

while im on hiatus (of sorts) i will be working on bringing all the programs together with the ability to download other programs and such from within the program and urls will be easier to fetch as i wont have to hardcode them. when this update hits i will ask you to update and it will automatically rename the binaries and move the files to the appropriate locations basically youll be able to run everything from one directory alot easier. (the hardest part is getting a reading on a file till i fix the issue this update wont come) when the update comes the included binary on the page will turn to a null'ed out binary that will serve no other function than to update the launcher (even smaller binary size ) i hope you all will enjoy the new changes (along with the dreaded bad path fix)


----------



## Cody090909 (Mar 22, 2017)

In college rn, installing this on my flash drive. thanks!


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 22, 2017)

Cody090909 said:


> In college rn, installing this on my flash drive. thanks!


noice, just dont get caught by the professor.


----------



## Cody090909 (Mar 27, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> noice, just dont get caught by the professor.


Now I don't have to pull out my 3ds to play games


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 28, 2017)

Cody090909 said:


> Now I don't have to pull out my 3ds to play games


¯\_(ツ)_/¯ cause **** the teacher


----------



## Cody090909 (Mar 29, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ cause **** the teacher


Honestly my professor doesn't care cause the high school students have like 8 classes a day as long as we know the content, hes fine with it


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 29, 2017)

Cody090909 said:


> Honestly my professor doesn't care cause the high school students have like 8 classes a day as long as we know the content, hes fine with it


noice. just dont get f's :^)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 30, 2017)

new update v1- release many bug fixes and the project has merged into PortableEverything

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

if you already have the program feel free to choose update and all programs will be merged where they have been moved


----------



## ARiOLiOuS (Sep 29, 2017)

Can this run Counter Strike?


----------



## urherenow (Sep 29, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> yes. its windows only since the only pc i have to work with is windows.


But... VMs... (Virtuabox is free, among others...)


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Oct 1, 2017)

urherenow said:


> But... VMs... (Virtuabox is free, among others...)


if you have a vm why would you need portable software?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ARiOLiOuS said:


> Can this run Counter Strike?


wut


----------



## urherenow (Oct 1, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> if you have a vm why would you need portable software?


VM to build/test for *nic or OSX or whatever. My answer is that I'm not sure I know how (I can build stuff written for MAC in a VM, but I have no clue how to write software for Windows, then port it to OSX...). But, that's not the answer you went with...


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Oct 1, 2017)

urherenow said:


> VM to build/test for *nic or OSX or whatever. My answer is that I'm not sure I know how (I can build stuff written for MAC in a VM, but I have no clue how to write software for Windows, then port it to OSX...). But, that's not the answer you went with...


btw this thread is old. tis been replaced.


----------



## Stormwolf64 (Mar 10, 2018)

This didn't work at all for me. Basically just some short messages regardless what option i chose in downloadeverything.


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Mar 11, 2018)

Stormwolf64 said:


> This didn't work at all for me. Basically just some short messages regardless what option i chose in downloadeverything.


moved, https://github.com/MarioMasta64/EverythingPortable/releases/latest


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi I'm having issues making this work, and I can't find a readme.

I was able to get portable everything setup and Steam installed, but it refuses to work.
I click on launch-Steam.bat and i type 2 to launch - I already added my credentials
I get the error message that the Steam registry is not writeable with the options of repair or ignore. Repair brings up a UAC prompt so I click ignore
I get the error message that the steam service component is not working properly with the option to install service or cancel.
When i login i get the error message that steam is having trouble connecting to the servers. I get an email with the code i have to enter but the box does not open for me to enter the code into. i do not get past this point.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 8, 2019)

Hello.

I am not able to download anything with the EverythingPortable.exe from here https://github.com/MarioMasta64/EverythingPortable/releases/tag/v18 (error occurred..).

According to search through the internet about portable steam and the date of the last post/editing i´think this not longer works.

EDIT: Download now works,Steam is "installing" but same error as Futurdreamz.Not working.And i don´t won´t go further.Sorry.


----------

